# Tiefe Verteiler Wago



## Passion4Automation (3 April 2017)

Hallo,

um meine Automation für unser efh umzusetzen, geht es an die Verteilerplanung. Geplant ist ein standschrank 1050 x 1800. 
Welche tiefe könnt ihr empfehlen. Reicht 205 mm oder brauche ich 275mm tiefe.? 
Ich möchte  die wago 750  8202
Komplett Laiensicher unter die Abdeckung bringen. Raus schauen sollen nur REG Bauteile. 

Wäre um Tipps dankbar.

Grüße


----------



## ohm200x (4 April 2017)

Hi,

205 reicht.
Habe ne Beckhoff in nem Standschrank von Striebel & John.
Haben ne reiche Auswahl an Teilen für den Innenausbau.

Die Wago ist ja auch nicht höher und passt damit auch. 

Gruß ohm200x 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Passion4Automation (4 April 2017)

Hi Danke für deine Antwort. 
Ja hab grad geschaut, haben echt keine schlechte Auswahl.

Was kommen bei dir Kabel im Keller an? 130 ??)


----------



## ohm200x (4 April 2017)

Moin,

So (unaufgeräumt) schaut es bei mir aus:
http://schroeder-bernstadt.de/technikraum/

Zitat Bauleiter: "Wird das ne Hochhausverkabelung?"

Links ins Netzwerk-Rack (6HE) gehen um die 20 Cat7 Leitungen. 

In den Standschrank ca 20 JY(ST)Y für Taster/Rauchmelder etc und ich meine so an die 80 NYM-J überwiegend 5x1,5

Wie evtl zu erkennen, die NYM erst mal auf Reihenklemmen.
Die Taster gehen direkt auf die SPS-Eingänge.

Montageplatte ist von S&J und mit Tiefbauwinkel abgesenkt. Damit ist genug Platz unter der (geschlossen) Abdeckung. Das würde ich allerdings nicht mehr machen. 
Mein zweites Projekt habe ich nur mit Hutschienen auf Tiefbauwinkeln realisiert.
Ein Bild dazu müsste ich mal raussuchen. 

Gruß ohm200x 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## V.I.D. (5 April 2017)

Hallo,

ich habe bei meinem Neubau auch die Verteiler von Striebel & John (ABB) genommen.
Jedoch habe ich je Etage einen Unterputzverteiler genommen mit 120mm Tiefe. Je nach aufkommen von Kabeln habe ich 3 (U53) oder 4 (U54E) Felder in der Breite gewählt. 
Mit den Tiefbauwinkeln, kann man wunderbar die Hutschiene absenken so dass die Steuerung (Wago) unter die Abdeckung passt.

Gruß 
V.I.D.


----------



## ohm200x (5 April 2017)

Hi,

Bei Projekt 3 "Sanierung 60er-Jahre Altbau Doppelhaushälfte" mache ich das gerade so ähnlich. 
Hauptverteiler im Keller übernimmt EG und Keller.
Im OG und DG gibt's ne kleine Unterverteilung. 
Allerdings "nur" ein U51. 
Was machst du, wenn man fragen darf, mit 3 bzw 4 Feldern zu je 5 Reihen?
Wie groß ist dein Haus?

Gruß ohm200x 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## V.I.D. (6 April 2017)

Hallo ohm200x,

nun die oberste Reihe ist für die Klemmen der NYM-Kabel und J-Y(ST)Y-Kabel. Die nächste für die Relais (Rollo und Koppelrelais), Klemmen für die Heizventile und die Verteilerklemmen für die 24 VDC-Versorgung, 1-Wire und DALI. Die Reihe danach für Sicherungen. Dann kommt die SPS, darunter ist dann noch das andere Zeugs für die SPS wie Netzteil, Absicherung, Netzwerk usw.

Des Weiteren ist die Last- und Steuerseite getrennt. So dass auf der einen Seite die Last ist und auf der andren Seite die Steuerungsgeschichte.
Dann sind halt auf der Lastseite noch FI, Überspannung, Strommesseinrichtung, Steckdose, Notstromsteckdose vorhanden.

Dann sollte zu guter Letzt halt auch noch etwas Platz sein für evtl. Erweiterungen / Änderungen.


----------



## dast (6 April 2017)

V.I.D. schrieb:


> Hallo ohm200x,
> 
> nun die oberste Reihe ist für die Klemmen der NYM-Kabel und J-Y(ST)Y-Kabel. Die nächste für die Relais (Rollo und Koppelrelais), Klemmen für die Heizventile und die Verteilerklemmen für die 24 VDC-Versorgung, 1-Wire und DALI. Die Reihe danach für Sicherungen. Dann kommt die SPS, darunter ist dann noch das andere Zeugs für die SPS wie Netzteil, Absicherung, Netzwerk usw.
> 
> ...



Gibts dazu auch Fotos? Würd mich echt interessieren ...


----------



## Passion4Automation (6 April 2017)

Platz kann man nie genug haben. 
Mich persönlich würde eine große UV im OG stören, sowie das permanente klacken der relais bei Präsenzerkennung und automatischer Beschattung. 
Netzteile für LED Beleuchtung können auch je nach Belastung  mal fiepen. 
Vorteil: Es ist nicht gleich alles dunkel. 

Ich habe mich jetzt mal für komplette Zentralisierung entschieden, evtl kommt noch ne knx klemme für die Taster dran.
Um den kabeln her zu werden sind zwei Steigschachte in den Keller geplant, sogar evtl. mit Revisionsklappe. Im Keller gehts dann über Kabelrinne zum Verteiler, wird dann anschließend abgekoffert.

Eine komplexe elektrik im efh ist ein echt nicht zu unterschätzendes Projekt.


----------



## ohm200x (6 April 2017)

Hm,

Gerade wenn du KNX als "Sensorbus" nutzt klackert schon mal kein Bewegungsmelder/Präsenzmelder (BWM/PM)

wenn du dann noch SolidState-Relais nimmst bzw für Licht DALI und Rollläden SMI klackert gar nix mehr UND du brauchst im Wohnbereich evtl. keine Verteilung mehr. 

Ich selbst habe auch KNX für die User-Inputs verwendet. Allerdings überwiegend in Form von Raumkontrollern. ZennIO Z38i in meinem Fall. 4 digitale Eingänge für nen klassischen Taster auf 1,15. dazu zwei konfigurierbare Seiten mit bis zu sechs Schaltobjekten, weiterhin eingebauter Temperatursensor samt Regler mit PWM Ausgang.
Frühstückt mir in den meisten Räumen den kompletten Input ab und das nur mit der Bus-Leitung. Spart also viele JY(ST)Y und digitale Inputs. Nur im Kelker und im Gäste WC fahre ich mit DI der SPS. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ohm200x (6 April 2017)

V.I.D. schrieb:


> Hallo ohm200x,
> 
> ....
> 
> Dann sollte zu guter Letzt halt auch noch etwas Platz sein für evtl. Erweiterungen / Änderungen.



Die Aufteilung klingt sinnvoll und ja Reserven sind gut und nötig. 
Aber hast du im jedem Stock ne SPS? Oder hab ich das falsch mitbekommen?

Mir reicht für ein 125qm EFH realistisch 1,5x0,75 also 8 Reihen und 3 Spalten. Der Rest ist Luft im Schrank. 
Und da ja keine neue Leitungen nachkommen gibt's auch kaum Bedarf für Erweiterungen. (Seit 7 Jahren keine Änderung an der Physik)

Bei Projekt zwei (EFH mit 140?qm auf Bodenplatte habe ich trotz Luft nur 8x2 Platz gebraucht. Allerdings gehen die Rollladen dort mit SMI, was ne Reihe Relais und Reihenklemmen spart.

Ach ja, die Garage ist bei mir abgesetzt mit nen Spelsberg-Verteiler. Die haben oben einen Bereich wo ein Buskoppler Platz findet. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## V.I.D. (7 April 2017)

Ja genau ich habe für jeden Stock eine SPS vorgesehen. Falls mal eine ausfallen sollte warum auch immer dann ist nicht alles außer Betrieb. Zudem muss ich dann auch nicht alle Leitungen an einen Punkt ziehen, was ja auch gehörig an Kabel spart.

Die Garage wird auch einen abgesetzten Verteiler für die Last bei mir bekommen. Die Steuerung kommt vom zughörigen Stockwerksverteiler.
Bei mir sind die Stockwerksverteiler an einen Versorgungsschacht angeschlossen, so besteht einfach die Möglichkeit evtl. Änderungen / Erweiterungen an die noch nicht daran gedacht habe umzusetzen.

Das mit dem SMI bei den Rollo´s habe ich auch gesehen, da waren aber die "normalen" schon montiert. Aber soviel Platz brauchen die Relais dafür auch nicht, denn da gibt´s u.a. von Phoenix Contact so schicke "Reihenklemmenrelais" da bekommt man eine gute Packungsdichte hin.

MfG V.I.D.


----------



## Passion4Automation (7 April 2017)

Ich kenne die Raumcontroller, ist aber nicht das meine weil ich einen Taster möchte. Da kommt nur ein konventioneller,Sps oder knx Taster in Frage. 
SSR Relais brauchen wieder extra Halbleiter Sicherungen und ggf in Reihe noch den Leitungsschutz. Sehr kostenintensiv. 
Wenn man auf den Halbleiterschutz verzichtet kann das böse ausgehen.

Verteiler zentral oder Subverteiler geben sich die Waage, der Aufwand bei Zentralisierung ist halt größer, vorallem wenns um Lohnkosten geht. Ist alles Glaubensfrage. 

Ich persònlich tendiere zu wago mit dali und die Sensorik an knx. 
Ich komme aber über  die 20 Teilnehmer und brauche dann die ETS 5 für teuer Geld. Alles mit jysty und Di Scheiben ist etwas günstiger. 

Gruß


----------



## ohm200x (7 April 2017)

goifalracer schrieb:


> Ich kenne die Raumcontroller, ist aber nicht das meine weil ich einen Taster möchte. Da kommt nur ein konventioneller,Sps oder knx Taster in Frage.



Wie geschrieben habe ich ja beides kombiniert. 
Taster unterhalb für globales wie "Tante aus Amerika möchte einfach Licht haben". 
Aber z.B. Raumtemperatur Lokal einstellen ohne das iPhone aus der Tasche holen zu müssen. 



goifalracer schrieb:


> SSR Relais brauchen wieder extra Halbleiter Sicherungen und ggf in Reihe noch den Leitungsschutz. Sehr kostenintensiv.
> Wenn man auf den Halbleiterschutz verzichtet kann das böse ausgehen.



?
Brauchen die schwarzen Relaismodule (Finder) mit SSR-Einsatz noch was drum herum im Gegensatz zu den weißen Standard-Relais?



goifalracer schrieb:


> I
> Verteiler zentral oder Subverteiler ... Ist alles Glaubensfrage.



Bei mir waren im OG einfach die Wände zu dünn für nen Verteiler (mit SPS)
Dickere Wand (Spitzboden mit 4m hoch) vs paar Kabel mehr in den Keller wäre hier wohl preislich wurst gewesen. 



goifalracer schrieb:


> I
> Ich persònlich tendiere zu wago mit dali und die Sensorik an knx.
> Ich komme aber über  die 20 Teilnehmer und brauche dann die ETS 5 für teuer Geld. Alles mit jysty und Di Scheiben ist etwas günstiger.



Wenn du nur "dumme" Taster bzw. Tasterinterfaces auf den Bus legst könntest auch ein zweites KNX Projekt für z.B. Das OG anlegen um die 20-TN Beschränkung der ETS Lite zu umgehen. Bei komplexeren Sachen macht das aber natürlich weniger Spaß. 
Preislich ist jeder _selbst-verlegte_ Meter Kabel natürlich billiger als KNX

Gruß ohm200x 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Passion4Automation (9 April 2017)

Für die Temperaturanzeige ist der Raumcontroller gut. Bei Fussbodenheizung ist wegen Trägheit die Sache abzuwägen, bei Heizkörpern durchaus sinnvoll.
Man könnte auch einen Taster auf einen DI legen und Komfort Betrieb =22 Grad oder Normalbetrieb = 19 Grad wählen. 

Wegen der SSR Relais würde ich beim Hersteller anfragen, ob da ein Teilbreichsschutz erforderlich ist. Ich kenne nur die aus der Indsutrie, da ist es erforderlich. 

Gruß.


----------

